# I just bought my dream horse



## starkadator (May 22, 2011)

I just brought him home yesterday. He seems to be really sweet, and I am delighted to be his new mommy.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 22, 2011)

Very Handsome Guy





How exciting

Congratulations


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 22, 2011)

congrats! he's handsome!


----------



## LindaL (May 22, 2011)

I know Remark....congrats to both you and Tammy!!



He is nice horse!!


----------



## Zipper (May 23, 2011)

He sure is nice looking.


----------



## Getitia (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations on living your "dream"...


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 23, 2011)

He's so handsome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your handsome new addition


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 23, 2011)

Very nice boy



Congratulations!


----------



## starkadator (May 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone. All of us ladies at the barn were sitting around petting him today, and he was totally enjoying the attention. It's a good thing he's not a mare or I'm sure I'd come out to the barn someday and there would be ribbons in his mane and glitter on his hooves.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 23, 2011)

Congrats, he is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new boy, he is sooooo handsome.

We have three RFM horses love them all. Tony has such lovely horses with great pedigrees. So happy for you.


----------

